# LMO.........does anyone know more about them



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, im just wondering if you get an LMO from your employer and go to Canada, get your work permit etc and start your job............what happens if you loose your job???? Does this mean you have to go home or can you get another job??? 

Any info would be great


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> Hi, im just wondering if you get an LMO from your employer and go to Canada, get your work permit etc and start your job............what happens if you loose your job???? Does this mean you have to go home or can you get another job???
> 
> Any info would be great


You must find another job with an employer who has an LMO with which to hire you. I believe it has to be accomplished within 90 days.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You must find another job with an employer who has an LMO with which to hire you. I believe it has to be accomplished within 90 days.


Thats great thank you for that, seems like a reasonable enough time frame in which to get it. (hopefully it wont come to that) Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know if that is reasonable... From the time you apply to the time you get hired, it often takes 2-3 months... At least, that is our experience.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Don't know if that is reasonable... From the time you apply to the time you get hired, it often takes 2-3 months... At least, that is our experience.


I think everyone's experience is different, i know mine has been, its been an absolute disaster, we applied for the IEC visa in December and were accepted etc and then told 5 weeks ago that we were "rejected" that it was not the right visa for our family.........we were devistated after waiting sooo long. 

 I hope it doesnt happen then. We were waiting for our LMO for 5 weeks so hopefully it wont take 2-3 months if we ever need one again!!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> Hi, im just wondering if you get an LMO from your employer and go to Canada, get your work permit etc and start your job............what happens if you loose your job???? Does this mean you have to go home or can you get another job???
> 
> Any info would be great


Happened to me in 2008 (employer closed site) and, unless the rules have changed, I was told I could stay in Canada until my TWP expired, but could not work until I had a new LMO and TWP for a new employer. even at best that took 4 months. 

No way would it happen in under 90 days.

I am not sure if the same applies if you quit a job though.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

JGK said:


> Happened to me in 2008 (employer closed site) and, unless the rules have changed, I was told I could stay in Canada until my TWP expired, but could not work until I had a new LMO and TWP for a new employer. even at best that took 4 months.
> 
> No way would it happen in under 90 days.
> 
> I am not sure if the same applies if you quit a job though.


Oh god, that must have been a very hard time for you. I suppose we will just have to hope and pray that it doesnt happen to us. 

There will be no quitting, believe me, we have to make this work. We are scared but very excited about the whole thing. Jimmy more so, he cant wait to get back into the swing of things, he hasnt worked for 4 years, just been doing courses etc to keep him from going mad, if he doesnt get working soon i think hes going to burst. Lets just hope its all going to be ok. 

Thanks for the tip though, we will be sure to be ontop of things, dont want to do all this for nothing and end up having to come home, especially when kids are involved, i dont think we could handle that.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

wendy82 said:


> Oh god, that must have been a very hard time for you. I suppose we will just have to hope and pray that it doesnt happen to us.
> 
> There will be no quitting, believe me, we have to make this work. We are scared but very excited about the whole thing. Jimmy more so, he cant wait to get back into the swing of things, he hasnt worked for 4 years, just been doing courses etc to keep him from going mad, if he doesnt get working soon i think hes going to burst. Lets just hope its all going to be ok.
> 
> Thanks for the tip though, we will be sure to be ontop of things, dont want to do all this for nothing and end up having to come home, especially when kids are involved, i dont think we could handle that.


id just like to say Best of luck to you. i hope that your LMO is approved in double quick time cos i know what the waiting is like. And yes you are right to check out all your questions before coming. and deffo when there are kids involved. I hope its another success story as we were in your shoes just over a year ago now and i remember it like yesterday but we are here now and glad we made the decision even tho our first lmo was rejected. If you want something bad enough you will get it. Best wishes.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

LindaDoyle said:


> id just like to say Best of luck to you. i hope that your LMO is approved in double quick time cos i know what the waiting is like. And yes you are right to check out all your questions before coming. and deffo when there are kids involved. I hope its another success story as we were in your shoes just over a year ago now and i remember it like yesterday but we are here now and glad we made the decision even tho our first lmo was rejected. If you want something bad enough you will get it. Best wishes.


Hi Linda. Its great to hear from someone who has been through the same. We have actually got the LMO, Jimmys employer has been brilliant. We have been through so much to get to this stage. Its been very hard. Long story short.........we applied for IEC in Dec, got them back in the post in Feb to say the bar codes were "insufficient" and we had to do it again and go to the back of the queue.....we were then told in mid march we were accepted, we paid the money and started to get things in order to get there, we gave up the house, i finished up in work and we started to move out of our house and into in mams untill we were going........i got pneumonia in the middle of moving, i broke my rib from coughing so much, the kids both got tonsilitius, and then we heard we were "REJECTED"  I can not even stress enough how hard all of it has been, i feel like we have fought so hard, and i hadnt enough fight in me to go any further. 

And now its actually happening, i cant believe it. I hope we are a success story Linda, i really really do. We want this so bad. Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## Caroline37 (May 20, 2012)

*Lmo*

Hi everyone,
We received our visa for Canada (Saskatoon) almost a week ago. I know that in order to get the visa the LMO had to come back first. My husband had an interview in Cork last February for a job in construction. He is a carpenter. He was successful and it took until now to get our family visa. We have two daughters and we are all very excited bout the move. My husband is heading out next week and I will follow on with the kids two weeks later. We have already secured our rental property, and accommodation through the Kijiji.ca website. I have also been in touch with both elementary and high schools. The people that I have spoken too (Landlords and schools) have been more than helpful. I only came accross this site today and registered straight away. I hope this information will be of some help to you all. Looking forward to the move. Chat soon.................................................


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Caroline37 said:


> Hi everyone,
> We received our visa for Canada (Saskatoon) almost a week ago. I know that in order to get the visa the LMO had to come back first. My husband had an interview in Cork last February for a job in construction. He is a carpenter. He was successful and it took until now to get our family visa. We have two daughters and we are all very excited bout the move. My husband is heading out next week and I will follow on with the kids two weeks later. We have already secured our rental property, and accommodation through the Kijiji.ca website. I have also been in touch with both elementary and high schools. The people that I have spoken too (Landlords and schools) have been more than helpful. I only came accross this site today and registered straight away. I hope this information will be of some help to you all. Looking forward to the move. Chat soon.................................................


Its a very exciting time Caroline isnt it! All the waiting paid off in the end. I think its only sinking in really. 

Your very organised......you have a place to live and schools organised. I have looked at countless places and school but im afraid to secure any of them until i get there. Were planning on doing a week by week rent for the first month until we get a feel for where we want to settle and where we want the kids to go to school. Plus we will have no car so it will have to be close to Jimmys work until we get transport. This site is brilliant, i have got so much info from the people on here, there also very helpful. 

Here's to the future :clap2:


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Caroline

Can i ask you what part of Saskatoon did you secure accommodation and what high school are u sending your child to?

We are moving to Saskatoon, my OH going first to secure housing and to start work and i will be following with our 2 children a couple of weeks later. My daughter is 13 and will be attending high school but i dont have a clue which is the best one to send her to, i think from my research that we will need to be living in the catchment area of the school (but i stand corrected on this).

Any information would be appreciated. I would love to have housing sorted before either of us gets there  

Kind Regards

Chaz





Caroline37 said:


> Hi everyone,
> We received our visa for Canada (Saskatoon) almost a week ago. I know that in order to get the visa the LMO had to come back first. My husband had an interview in Cork last February for a job in construction. He is a carpenter. He was successful and it took until now to get our family visa. We have two daughters and we are all very excited bout the move. My husband is heading out next week and I will follow on with the kids two weeks later. We have already secured our rental property, and accommodation through the Kijiji.ca website. I have also been in touch with both elementary and high schools. The people that I have spoken too (Landlords and schools) have been more than helpful. I only came accross this site today and registered straight away. I hope this information will be of some help to you all. Looking forward to the move. Chat soon.................................................


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

wendy82 said:


> I think everyone's experience is different, i know mine has been, its been an absolute disaster, we applied for the IEC visa in December and were accepted etc and then told 5 weeks ago that we were "rejected" that it was not the right visa for our family.........we were devistated after waiting sooo long.
> 
> I hope it doesnt happen then. We were waiting for our LMO for 5 weeks so hopefully it wont take 2-3 months if we ever need one again!!


Hi Wendy, at what stage did they tell you it was not the right visa for your family?. We have also applied under the IEC and my application has now been sent to the CIC and i'm awaiting the LOI my husbands application has just been passed to the stage payment request section. Did they give you a specific explanation as to why they rejected it? I'm worried now as we have 3 children also travelling with us? If you would prefer I can send you my e-mail address and you can reply to that. Well done with the LMO we also applied last December for one but it was turned down.


----------



## Caroline37 (May 20, 2012)

*Saskatoon*



wendy82 said:


> Its a very exciting time Caroline isnt it! All the waiting paid off in the end. I think its only sinking in really.
> 
> Your very organised......you have a place to live and schools organised. I have looked at countless places and school but im afraid to secure any of them until i get there. Were planning on doing a week by week rent for the first month until we get a feel for where we want to settle and where we want the kids to go to school. Plus we will have no car so it will have to be close to Jimmys work until we get transport. This site is brilliant, i have got so much info from the people on here, there also very helpful.
> 
> Here's to the future :clap2:


Hi Wendy,
It is all very exciting. I have nearly burnt out the computer here at home for the amount of research I have done. I am just getting used to this site so bare with me please. |Are you out there already.? What part are you going too?


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> Hi Wendy, at what stage did they tell you it was not the right visa for your family?. We have also applied under the IEC and my application has now been sent to the CIC and i'm awaiting the LOI my husbands application has just been passed to the stage payment request section. Did they give you a specific explanation as to why they rejected it? I'm worried now as we have 3 children also travelling with us? If you would prefer I can send you my e-mail address and you can reply to that. Well done with the LMO we also applied last December for one but it was turned down.


I will private mail you. I dont mind anyone knowing what happened and if anyone wants to ask just mail me, its not a problem.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Caroline37 said:


> Hi Wendy,
> It is all very exciting. I have nearly burnt out the computer here at home for the amount of research I have done. I am just getting used to this site so bare with me please. |Are you out there already.? What part are you going too?


Hi Caroline. Im the very same, im on it whenever i get a spare second. I said the very same to Jimmy lol. The laptop was going to catch on fire if i opened it up any more. 

Were hoping to book our flights next week and head straight away. Were heading to Saskatoon, still not sure exactly were but prob the south end of the city. Where are you going?


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

*Iec*



wendy82 said:


> I will private mail you. I dont mind anyone knowing what happened and if anyone wants to ask just mail me, its not a problem.


Hi Wendy, thanks please don't think i'm just being noisey, am genuinly interested as you know yourself this waiting around is driving me bonkers. Thanks


----------

